# Upgraded S2 w/ dual drives - Drive B hours disappeared



## pherring (Dec 22, 2004)

I've got a 80hr S2 that I upgraded in May '07 with a 200GB A drive and a 250GB B drive, using the Twinbreeze bracket. Total hours until today, 514 hours. I came home today, a number of shows are missing in the Now Playing List, and total hours is now 224. All my season passes seem to be intact.

With no clue about what to do, I had an extra Twinbreeze kit and I tried swapping out all of the cables to see if that might have been the problem. No luck.

I disconnected the power to the B drive. It gives me the "External Storage Missing" message. 

I've had drives crash before and the TiVos wouldn't even boot up. This time it seems everything is working ok, but without the B drive. Does this sound like the B drive going bad already or is there some other answer?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Make sure the PowerTrip delay device is connected to the primary drive.

Also see this thread as it may relate:

"External storage missing" (click here)


----------



## pherring (Dec 22, 2004)

Update:

I had an extra power trip - I replaced it, no luck. Additionally, I then connected it to the A drive, no luck.

I also removed the power trip and hooked the power up directly to both drives, no luck.

To clarify my post above, I don't get the "External Storage Missing" message with both drives connected.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Are both the 200GB and 250GB brand new? Do you have the drive Jumpers configured as Master and Slave?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like the B drive has become divorced, somehow.

Have you tried running a diagnostic on the B drive to see if it's gone bad?


----------



## pherring (Dec 22, 2004)

Yes, the drives were new as of May and the jumpers are properly set. It's been working fine for the past 6 months.

I haven't tried running a diagnostic on the drive as of yet. I'll try that tonight.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Did it happen after getting 9.1 software udpate?


----------



## pherring (Dec 22, 2004)

I've had the 9.1 update for weeks. It just messed up last night. So, yes this has happened after I got the update, but not immediately, so I don't know if this could be the cause or not.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

pherring said:


> I've had the 9.1 update for weeks. It just messed up last night. So, yes this has happened after I got the update, but not immediately, so I don't know if this could be the cause or not.


If you do pull the drives, run mfsinfo and post the output and I can take a look.
Most likely, you had some problem with your "B" drive and it got divorced.

Tivo finally included divorce routine for S2 starting 9.1 much like S3 and all "B" drive is treated as an external storage.


----------



## pherring (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm not going to have time to work on this tonight, but let's say I run the diagnostic on the drive and it doesn't show to have any problems. Will there be anyway to re-marry the drives without losing my existing shows on the B drive?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes download the CD from www.MFSlive.org boot from the CD and remarry the drive with mfsadd instruction, directions are on the site. Good Luck


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

pherring said:


> I'm not going to have time to work on this tonight, but let's say I run the diagnostic on the drive and it doesn't show to have any problems. Will there be anyway to re-marry the drives without losing my existing shows on the B drive?


Your shows on the "B" drive are lost.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

I'm having the same issue. TiVo boots off the "a" drive but the "b" capacity is gone. That also killed over 90% of my shows.

This is a 40GB "b" drive, running alongside a 160gb "a" drive. At this point I'm going to purchase and swap in a new "b" drive.

The last two posts in this thread had conflicting opinions on whether or not the lost shows could be saved. Can either of you, or the OP, elaborate? If I can get the shows back then I'll be happy to go through the effort of (guessing here) backing up the 40GB and applying the image to the new "b" drive.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

Spike, I'm assuming you're the same person who replied in this thread.

http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=196

Is that the be all, end all answer on the matter? I also saw this thread:

http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=196

The more I read, the more Spike seems to be the resident expert so I'm hoping he will reply. We do have a 2nd Series2 in the house that is connected over the network, so even if I can just put the 40gb image onto a new 500gb for a few days (at a max 40GB usable space if I'm reading all of this right), that would let me move the more important shows. Then once that's done, I'd just format the 500GB as a fresh "b" drive. Is that all do-able wth MFSLive? It sounds like there have been major improvements since the last time I've upgraded a box and I've got at least 6-7 upgrades under my belt over the years.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

jerobi said:


> Spike, I'm assuming you're the same person who replied in this thread.
> 
> http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=196
> 
> ...


If you send me mfsinfo I can tell you for sure.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

spike2k5 said:


> If you send me mfsinfo I can tell you for sure.


Your mfsinfo does not look good.

Anyone else having this issue?

(Standalone Series 2 Tivo with dual drives, software updated to 9.1 and shows reduced reported hours under system information or lost recordings)


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

Just a followup. I used WinMFS and the 500GB Seagate DB35 last weekend. The install went great and the drive really is whisper quiet.

Here's my writeup on the DB35 deal price and the install for the next guy that comes along searching for what drive to use.

http://niftyness.com/nndd/index.asp...-ATA_DVR_Hard_Drive&newsID=EEAVZFlVEkuGtvSqCC

Spike, thanks again for all your assistance!


----------

